# I Don't think this is right



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This is on a Husqvarna 3120K cutoff saw.I have never been this far into this model of engine. I don't think however that the piston is supposed to look like this. Can anyone tell me what might have caused the piston skirt to break like this?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely it was caused by a missing air filter, or leaking seal to the air filter that allowed ingestion of abrasive powder into the engine. 

I would bet the bearings on the wrist pin and or crank pin and possibly the crankshaft bearings are worn out and the excess play allowed the piston skirt to come in contact with the crankshaft weights.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year. I may finish tearing the engine down and look at the crank.


----------



## charliebrown (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't understand your thread's main subject?
____________________
Huge information existing about cycling and biking. Observe all that information that you need to know regarding bikes and *road bicycle reviews*.


----------



## ChapsBoy (Nov 12, 2007)

I believe he just wanted conformation that the piston skirt should NOT be scolloped. Gaps in the piston skirt can cause the motor to ingest exhaust gas at top dead center which will reduce power.


----------

